# I know this is a bad idea, but...



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

So my wife and I were supposed to take our son to the zoo tomorrow....she texts me today saying we have to do it another time cuz her BF leaves for some military training March 30 and she can't spare a day for us.

Soooooooooo I say, "it's ok we'll just come hang out with you guys tomorrow." :rofl:

SHe writes back "sure that's fine."

So I really want to do it cuz i dont think she thinks I'll show up....

I know I'm asking for trouble. Better have bail money ready. :lol:


----------



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shes now saying we can all do dinner. She said she'd like us (me and the BF) to be civil with each other....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

poor kid...


----------



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

Blanca said:


> poor kid...


Honestly I have no problem with this dude....My issues are with her....

And I plan to be perfectly civil....I wouldnt start anything in front of my son.


----------

